# Will adult rabbit snails be killed by Assassin snails?



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

I personally haven't owned rabbit snails but I have had assassins for a while now. I think most people will agree that as long as assassins aren't super hungry they won't gang up on anything. I've had nerites with assassins and the nerites never lost in a fight against other snails but due to harsh terrain from exploring.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Assassins can and will eat any snail they can come into contact with, doesn't matter if it is bigger than they are they can still manage to kill it if they feel like it.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Personally, if I saw a giant rabid snail- I'd run!


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

peachii said:


> Assassins can and will eat any snail they can come into contact with, doesn't matter if it is bigger than they are they can still manage to kill it if they feel like it.


I hope you're wrong....I have a friend nicknamed "Snail"...


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Personally, if I saw a giant rabid snail- I'd run!


Hear ye ,hear ye!


----------



## HSA1255 (Apr 2, 2013)

All my assassin snails do is fornicate... all the time. I have MTS to fill their bellies and I've seen them eat one once. Mine disappoint. Not each other, but me. Ha.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I breed assassin snails. They go for pond/bladder snails first. They will also readily take baby apple snails but adult apple snails will be left alone. After pond/bladder snails and ramshorns are gone (or rare) MTSs are on the menu. My nerites have been left alone as far as I can tell. I have found a few empty nerite snail shells over the years but it is impossible to tell if the assassins had anything to do with it or if old age took them out. But I keep nerites with assassin snails and they do ok from what I see but my assassins have plenty of other choices. If left in a tank with just nerites and nothing else I am not betting on the nerites to survive.
It's kind of do you want T-Bone steak, prime rib or a hot dog. If you are hungry the hot dog is fine if the other two are not available.


----------

